# Royal Blue Taper - Level 5



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

We have a One-of-a-Kind Royal Blue taper in honor of our American League Kansas City Royals. Check it out on our Facebook page Level5Tools! Like us and call if you want to buy! Brand New, Full Warranty! Can't go wrong with this one of a kind gem!


----------

